# Problem with 722K HD DVR Units



## Satman858 (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered Dish Network a little over 3 months ago. I have a problem with my 722K. Between 4 and 5pm cst almost every day when I tape a show I am watching for my wife to see later that night, and I am watching it, after a certain time the remote will loose all controls, and a few minutes later the 722K reboots itself on it's own, goes to START UP, and about 4 minutes later I get the picture back, then about a minute later it starts recording once again. I lose about 5 minute of viewing time and 5 minutes of the show on the DVR. 

So 2 weeks ago I called Dish-net and explain what was happening and they sent me out another 722K, but this one was sealed in plastic so it appeared as if this one was brand new. Well this same thing is happening with this one too. 

The only thing else I can add besides that it seems to always happen between 4-5 pm CST, is that while it is recording on TV 2 I am pausing the LIVE TV on TV 1 every now and then. I would not think this could make this happen, but thought I would mention it anyway.

Has anyone else every had this type of problem?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What sort of signal strengths are you getting on your dish? (Menu - 6 - 1 - 1 to get to Point Dish, then note the satellite that is selected and toggle through the transponders on that satellite to see what the signal strength is).

If your signal strength is low (20-30s or 30-40s) your receiver may be losing signal.

There is an autoreboot that receivers do but that happens at 3:00am by default and does not happen if a recording is in progress.


----------



## Satman858 (Aug 9, 2010)

James Long said:


> What sort of signal strengths are you getting on your dish? (Menu - 6 - 1 - 1 to get to Point Dish, then note the satellite that is selected and toggle through the transponders on that satellite to see what the signal strength is).
> 
> If your signal strength is low (20-30s or 30-40s) your receiver may be losing signal.
> 
> There is an autoreboot that receivers do but that happens at 3:00am by default and does not happen if a recording is in progress.


I am sure this has nothing at all to do with a signal issue because it is only happening between the times 4-5pm CST. Also, I have checked on my other receivers on the same channel when this is happening, and I have TV with no signal problems at all.

My signals are the following:

*129 - 46-48
*110 - 73-74
*119 - 63-64

* Special note: These are my reading right now with pretty cloudy skies.

In my opinion this problem is either having something to do with pausing and fast forwarding LIVE TV on TV 1 while TV 2 is recording the same show, or Dish Network is doing something during this 4-5pm CST time frame.

had a friend DVR the same program on the same channel on his 722K at 4-5pm CST, and the program was not interrupted on his 722K and it did not reboot on it's own. This tells me that it is not anything Dish Network is doing during that time, but the pausing and fast forwarding TV 1 while TV 2 is recording, is still open for speculation. By the way my update time in my 722K is set on 3:00am so that is not the issue.

Any and all thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

" ... remote will loose all controls, and a few minutes later the 722K reboots itself on it's own, goes to START UP, and about 4 minutes later I get the picture back, then about a minute later it starts recording once again. I lose about 5 minute of viewing time and 5 minutes of the show on the DVR. ... "

Happens to me with a 625. Very sporadic, no relation to time of day, channel or anything I can discover. Again, very sporadic. It may happen once or twice a day for several day and then not happen again for several weeks. The old unplug the power from the wall seems to reduce the frequency most, but not all of the time. However it is so sporadic that unplugging benefits cannot give great confidence. I imagine that unplugging for several hours produces more relief than unplugging for 15 minutes.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Don't know if this helps, but I read a story once about a woman who had a similar issue with her cable box mysteriously changing channels and doing other weird things at the same time every day. Turned out to be a reflection of the sun off the windshield of a car in the parking lot, shining through her window onto the IR port of her box. The car belonged to someone who came home at the same time every day and parked in the same assigned parking space. Solution was just to close her curtains.


----------



## Satman858 (Aug 9, 2010)

janeslogin said:


> " ... remote will loose all controls, and a few minutes later the 722K reboots itself on it's own, goes to START UP, and about 4 minutes later I get the picture back, then about a minute later it starts recording once again. I lose about 5 minute of viewing time and 5 minutes of the show on the DVR. ... "
> 
> Happens to me with a 625. Very sporadic, no relation to time of day, channel or anything I can discover. Again, very sporadic. It may happen once or twice a day for several day and then not happen again for several weeks. The old unplug the power from the wall seems to reduce the frequency most, but not all of the time. However it is so sporadic that unplugging benefits cannot give great confidence. I imagine that unplugging for several hours produces more relief than unplugging for 15 minutes.


Sorry buddy, but mine problem has a relation to a certain time. It is around 4:30 just about every day. It is almost like Dish Net does not want me watching Glenn Beck. :lol:

When it reboots, I run in the other room and watch Glenn Beck on my 211K because it never reboots itself. I wished the 211K would have a DVR but it doesn't. I hooked a DVD recorder up to the 211K yesterday as a backup, and recorded Glenn Beck for my wife to watch last night, (in case the reboot problem happened and it did) so she did not have to miss the 5 minutes you loose on a reboot which has been happening in the past.


----------



## Satman858 (Aug 9, 2010)

4HiMarks said:


> Don't know if this helps, but I read a story once about a woman who had a similar issue with her cable box mysteriously changing channels and doing other weird things at the same time every day. Turned out to be a reflection of the sun off the windshield of a car in the parking lot, shining through her window onto the IR port of her box. The car belonged to someone who came home at the same time every day and parked in the same assigned parking space. Solution was just to close her curtains.


That's pretty funny. The problem with that theory is that I live out in the country, it does not happen every day, and my wife does get home till 5:30 :lol:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

"Every day" at 5:30PM ?

When is your system set to do the daily reboot ? By default, that should be in the morning.


----------



## Satman858 (Aug 9, 2010)

scooper said:


> "Every day" at 5:30PM ?
> 
> When is your system set to do the daily reboot ? By default, that should be in the morning.


Actually it is not every day at 4:30pm CST, but 3-4 days only M-F. Today it did not happen. The answer to your question about the daily update reboot to load the channel guide, it can be found at the end of post #3 of this thread.


----------

